# Adult Contest at So Furry (Endangered Species)



## Murphy Z (Mar 16, 2010)

The contest is for adults, so you have to be 18+ years old.

http://sofurry.com/threadview?threadid=2132&pagenum=0

*Topic:* Endangered Species
*Category:* Story
*Type of Story:* Short Story (Please no chapters and nothing of epic propotions)
*Species allowed:* Rhinoceroses, Tigers and Giant Pandas
*Theme:* Adult
*Bonus:* The more species you include, the more bonus points youâ€˜ll get!
*Keyword:* EnSpContest
*Dead line:* 20. March 2010 ( 12 PM sofurry time)
*Prize:* One box of Mirabell Mozart balls austrian chocolates


So, this time itâ€˜s all about endangered species. If you look for the top 10 of endangered species of the WWF, youâ€˜ll find a few, but this time we picked those three.

Write a naughty story containing at least one of the above listed species (Rhinos, Tigers and/or Giant Pandas - you know, the black and white bears who love to ear bamboo) and post it with the tag â€žEnSpContestâ€œ, so that the judges can easily find out about your entry. *There is NO given scenery, so you are free to decide what kind of story itâ€˜s going to be, the only condition is that it has to be naughty *

Of course you are allowed to use other species, too, but please have in mind that the main species in the story should be the three listed above, so others shouldn't have a big part in the story. *Just to be clear, a story that contains the three chosen species only and letting them interact in a creative/neat way has more chances to get a higher score in the end than a story that has some other species it! Sexual intercourse of the chosen species ONLY! Not only the content is important, a nice formatting and a porper use of spelling and grammer is advantageous *

You will gain BONUS POINTS in the scoring, if you use more then only one species and youâ€˜ll gain more bonus points if you use all three species in your story! So keep in mind that with using only Rhinos in your story, the chance is much lower to win then using at least two or all three species - and no, including a character who only appears for a sentence and does something totally unimportant doesnâ€˜t count.

We donâ€˜t give you a specific number of words or characters, but that doesnâ€˜t mean you should draw a story of epic proportions that could compete with Lord of the Rings. *One story, no chapters and not too short* - even if itâ€˜s called short story, that should only help you to understand that we donâ€˜t want a novel from you. *A good thing to work with is 2.500 words minimum, but you won't get killed if you have a few hundred words less  *


----------



## Atrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmmmm....four days...

Also, where is their clock? :V


----------



## Murphy Z (Mar 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hmmmm....four days...
> 
> Also, where is their clock? :V



I think it's European time.

Sorry about the lateness, I've been running behind on things.


----------



## Tyvara_Panther (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, I finished my submission just in time. Granted I've still got account issues over there, but hopefully that won't be held against me.

I really had lots of fun with this contest. I hope they do more writing ones.


----------

